# Schmale aber leistungsfähige Radiatoren (240mm und 360mm)



## Ezuro (26. Januar 2016)

*Schmale aber leistungsfähige Radiatoren (240mm und 360mm)*

Sehr geehrte Mitglieder,

seit ein paar Tagen suche ich einen relativ schmalen (30mm bis 45mm) dual und triple Radiator für insgesamt 5 120mm Lüfter. Allerdings gibt es so viele verschiedene Marken und Modelle, dass ich leicht den Überblick verloren habe. Könnt ihr mir vielleicht ein paar Firmen oder gar Radiatoren nennen, die von guter Bauweise und hoher Qualität sind?

Ich lasse meine Lüfter meistens auf 1000 Umdrehungen pro Minute laufen und habe vor, einen Prozessor sowie zwei Grafikkarten zu kühlen ohne diese zu übertakten.
Meine derzeitigen Favoriten sind der Aquacomputer Airplex Radical 2/240 und 2/360 (Aqua Computer Webshop - airplex radical 2/240, Alu-Lamellen 33703 und Aqua Computer Webshop - airplex radical 2/360, Alu-Lamellen 33707). Sind diese beiden Radiatoren gut?

Ich freue mich auf Eure Antworten!


----------



## SpatteL (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Schmale aber leistungsfähige Radiatoren (240mm und 360mm)*

Die Alphacool Radis sind gut und günstig, ST30 bzw. XT45.
Bei den airplex müsstest du schauen, ob die von der Breite(140mm) auch passen.

MfG


----------



## Sebbi12392 (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Schmale aber leistungsfähige Radiatoren (240mm und 360mm)*

Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 360mm | Radiatoren aktiv | Radiatoren | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany

Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 240mm | Radiatoren aktiv | Radiatoren | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany

Die da würd ich empfehlen.

MfG


----------



## Ezuro (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Schmale aber leistungsfähige Radiatoren (240mm und 360mm)*

@SpatteL
@Sebbi12392
Vielen Dank für Eure Empfehlungen! Die Modelle von Alphacool sehen vielversprechend aus. 
Ich hätte aber noch eine Frage: Die Radiatoren von Aquacomputer haben Röhren bestehend aus Kupfer, jedoch Lamellen aus Aluminium. Gäbe es Korrosion, wenn die einzigen anderen Materialien im Kreislauf Kupfer und Nickel sind?


----------



## Lios Nudin (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Schmale aber leistungsfähige Radiatoren (240mm und 360mm)*



Ezuro schrieb:


> Sehr geehrte Mitglieder,
> 
> seit ein paar Tagen suche ich einen relativ schmalen (30mm bis 45mm) dual und triple Radiator für insgesamt 5 120mm Lüfter. Allerdings gibt es so viele verschiedene Marken und Modelle, dass ich leicht den Überblick verloren habe. Könnt ihr mir vielleicht ein paar Firmen oder gar Radiatoren nennen, die von guter Bauweise und hoher Qualität sind?
> 
> ...



Hier hast du einen Testbericht:

Test: 360mm Radiatoren im Roundup - Testergebnisse

Du musst die einheitliche Breite von 140mm im Hinblick auf die Gehäusekompatibilität beachten, d.h. sie sind breiter als die 120er Radiatoren, aber etwas schmaler als die 140er Radiatoren anderer Hersteller.

Über den Rückstand von 2°C würde ich mir keinen Kopf machen. Die Airplex Radical punkten mit einer guten Verarbeitunsgqualität und der abweichenden Lüftermontage.

https://forum.aquacomputer.de/wasserk-hlung/105326-neu-airplex-radical-serie/

Und vom Aussehen sind die Radical Kupfer imo einfach der Knaller. Aber der Aufpreis ist für die nicht vorhandene bessere Kühlleistung natürlich happig.


----------



## SpatteL (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Schmale aber leistungsfähige Radiatoren (240mm und 360mm)*

Das Alu der Lamellen, die eigentlich bei fast allen Radis aus Alu sind(nur eben lackiert), haben kein Kontakt mit dem Wasser -> keine Probleme.

MfG


----------



## Narbennarr (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Schmale aber leistungsfähige Radiatoren (240mm und 360mm)*

Die Nexxxos bestehen aus Kupfer, auch die Lamellen (deshalb Full Copper). Auch wenn die nicht mit Wasser in Berührung kommen, bringt das minimal bessere Temperaturen.
Die aquacomputer Radis sind vor allem auf sehr sehr langsame Lüfter ausgelegt und haben ab mittleren RPM doch stark das Nachsehen. Ich würde einen ST30 nehmen!


----------



## HighGrow22 (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Schmale aber leistungsfähige Radiatoren (240mm und 360mm)*

Kann ich auch nur empfehlen ! 
habe selbst 2 davon verbaut


----------



## Mattmax (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Schmale aber leistungsfähige Radiatoren (240mm und 360mm)*

Ich schmeiße mal die Radiatoren von Magiccool ins Rennen. Die gibt es natürlich in verschiedenen Größen und unterschiedlichen Dicken. Günstig sind sie zudem auch noch...
Bisher habe ich damit keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Narbennarr (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Schmale aber leistungsfähige Radiatoren (240mm und 360mm)*

Bei den Nexxxos finde ich übrigens noch toll, dass sie ein Schutzblech unter den Gewinden haben. Keine Ahnung warum das niemand kopiert. Vermutlich weil eigenverschuldete Defekte gut fürs Geschäft sind


----------



## SilverTobias90 (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Schmale aber leistungsfähige Radiatoren (240mm und 360mm)*

Kann ich ebenfalls bestätigen, habe den 420 St 	30, sowie 240 xt45 verbaut. St30, der im pull Betrieb, xt45 im push Betrieb mit bitfenix spectre arbeiten, super Verarbeitung und Temperaturen sind auch super


----------

